# Tractor Snow Tyres



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Question for the tractor experts from north of the border. 

My 5101's front tyres are getting pretty worn and now with the blower on it, I'd like to replace them with Nokians, however Nokians don't come in that exact size. 12.4-24

So, are there downfalls to running a smaller\larger than stock tyre on the front? Are the gears engineered to work with specific sizes? Which makes me wonder because obviously the fronts wear faster being smaller to begin with. 

What other brands other than Nokians are available for Ag tractors? 

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Bigger will be better as you want your front end to pull not push. In your owners manual it should give you every tire configuration for your tractor and might help with your decision.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Owner's manual? 

What a concept.

Thanks Dave.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Tyres

The good folks north of our border are rubbing off on you. tymusic, oops ussmileyflag I hope your week went well.


----------



## Peak Roofing (Jan 12, 2015)

Mark,
Did you figure out the tires for your 5101?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm going to give these a shot:

http://www.nokianheavytyres.com/product_int?kayttoalue=&kayttokohde=&pintamalli=12615223

Only slightly more expensive than the R4's. Only the front's for now. Mine are bald.

They can't do any worse than stock.


----------



## Peak Roofing (Jan 12, 2015)

Let me know how you like them. I might make the switch also.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Nokians are one hell of a tire, period. Only company in the world that has an arctic testing facility. What ever you do stay away from Carlisles. Got them on my JD 2305. Tires all cracked to the point that I had to tube them. Tires were not kept out in the sun, and at proper inflation. Tractor has 237 hours on it. Lots of gripes about them on the tractor forums.


----------



## Kirby ent (Aug 24, 2005)

What kind of price did you get Mark? I thought I offered you a great price? Mine are like brand new but the back TR2's wont fit my JD 6125R with suspension and Auto transmission. i need to go up to a 34 inch tyre.
You should take another look at mine. They are the size you are looking for.
Mike


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Peak Roofing;1928132 said:


> Let me know how you like them. I might make the switch also.


With just the fronts done, the operator is as happy as can be. He said he can get anyplace with them. He has some pretty tricky drives that he blows. He was struggling before, I even did with a truck a couple times, no problems at all now. Guess I should have gotten them earlier.

I can only imagine what he could do with them on the rear as well.

Checking into some for my 'Bota but I just might want to wait for those.


----------

